# Business visa



## martinwales (Oct 30, 2017)

I have been offered intermittent work in PH as independent contract consultant in 5 blocks of 20 days and one at 35 (135 days in total covering period 10Nov2017 to 31aug2018). I will be paid the fee into my UK bank account.

What precise type of visa do I require? Not clear to me.

I am UK citizen.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

martinwales said:


> I have been offered intermittent work in PH as independent contract consultant in 5 blocks of 20 days and one at 35 (135 days in total covering period 10Nov2017 to 31aug2018). I will be paid the fee into my UK bank account.
> 
> What precise type of visa do I require? Not clear to me.
> 
> I am UK citizen.


Howdy and welcome, My understanding is that your employer has to apply and pay for you to have a working visa. You can not get or do this yourself.

To protect yourself from arrest and deportation it is very important that you have this visa in place prior to your first day of work. Employers here will often times promise the working visa but then do not follow through. Caution is strongly advised.



Best of luck


----------



## martinwales (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for advice.

What is "work" compared to "business".

I am reviewing documents, providing a Report and attending meetings. 

I am self employed businessman working intermittent for a day rate.

Would multiple entry business visa be correct? 

It's really difficult to obtain clear guidance on this.

philippine-embassy.org.sg/consular/visa/business-visa/]Business Visa | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore
philippineconsulatela.org/consular-services-2/visa/tourist-visa-pleasure-or-business]Tourist Visa (Pleasure or Business) — 9(a) Visa – Philippine Consulate General Los Angeles California


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

martinwales said:


> Thanks for advice.
> 
> What is "work" compared to "business".
> 
> ...


Even doing DIY around your own house can be construed as work as it's denigning a local filipino of work. If you are receiving payment it is work and you will need a work visa.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

martinwales said:


> Thanks for advice.
> 
> What is "work" compared to "business".
> 
> ...


I'm not sure the difference between "work" and "business". I can point you at some websites that might help you though (the link you provided is Philippines Embassy in Sinagpore).

Bureau of Immigration - Home 

2 routes to go down here: First, temporary visitor (tourist) - first 30 days no visa, then apply for visa and extensions. Each time you leave and return you would enter on a fresh 30 days;
Second, 9G Employee Visa, whereby you would be employed by a Philippines company. This takes some time to set up but would mean you would be legally employed and legally entitled to work for said employer in the Philippines.

Department of Foreign Affairs - https://www.dfa.gov.ph/guidelines-requirements 

Note they say: A "foreign tourist" is defined as a person without distinction as to race, gender, language or religion, who is proceeding o the Philippines for a legitimate, nonimmigrant purpose such as sightseeing, sports, health, family reasons, training or study (excluding enrollment in schools for the purpose of obtaining a title or degree), religious pilgrimage, business, cultural and scientific purposes.

Maybe worth contacting the above departments and seeing if they can advise you.
I hope that helps.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

martinwales said:


> I have been offered intermittent work in PH as independent contract consultant in 5 blocks of 20 days and one at 35 (135 days in total covering period 10Nov2017 to 31aug2018). I will be paid the fee into my UK bank account.
> 
> What precise type of visa do I require? Not clear to me.
> 
> I am UK citizen.


Welcome to the forum martinwales, hope you enjoy and get good advice, go away with a little more knowledge.
Twice I have worked/contracted with an international employer in PH. for 6 month stints and not work blocks as you proffer and on both occasions my work visas were extended many and multiple times by my contractual employer and while I relinquished my passport many times it always came back to me some days later with another stamp of approval and nothing required from me personally, my employer did the work etc. Be wary of what you are doing and what your potential employer offers. Make yourself aware of PH. law and your relevant situation and rights. Talk to your employer and if genuine will give you your desired answers instead of us on this forum second guessing and proffering inappropriate answers related to you particular situation

The employer should furnish all the info that you need, if not be wary. Good luck and enjoy PH as we all do.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the forum martinwales, hope you enjoy and get good advice, go away with a little more knowledge.
> Twice I have worked/contracted with an international employer in PH. for 6 month stints and not work blocks as you proffer and on both occasions my work visas were extended many and multiple times by my contractual employer and while I relinquished my passport many times it always came back to me some days later with another stamp of approval and nothing required from me personally, my employer did the work etc. Be wary of what you are doing and what your potential employer offers. Make yourself aware of PH. law and your relevant situation and rights. Talk to your employer and if genuine will give you your desired answers instead of us on this forum second guessing and proffering inappropriate answers related to you particular situation
> 
> The employer should furnish all the info that you need, if not be wary. Good luck and enjoy PH as we all do.
> ...


Hi Steve, I am curious, what did the stamps in your passport look like? Did it state the type of visa you were being given? How long was your visa extended each time you gave your passport?

Thanks


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> Hi Steve, I am curious, what did the stamps in your passport look like? Did it state the type of visa you were being given? How long was your visa extended each time you gave your passport?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Simon, my old passport from Philippine working days is at home on the sunny coast, working interstate ATM with only my current passport, from memory (ailing) at least half a passport page or a little larger, a very bold black stamp Republic of the Philippines etc with hand written dates from and to and also furnished with an official receipt (A5) to back up the work period and monies paid, some 2.5 to 3K for a period of or under 2 months received as both gigs my passport was relinquished 3 or 4 times, all good as my employer back then has done this type of thing for nearly 20 years. Internationals arriving to work in a foreign country,"U.S. Survivor" bringing the cash cow,,,,,,, Fiji now. An interesting place to work for 5 to 6 months but our work visas are are always dealt with by reputable American, English or German companies that supply the answers if asked, transparently. I think from memory my visa stated "ability to work" or "permission to work" .
Hope this helps.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like the same larger stamp as in my passport and I would assume in others with 13A. Fairly large with enough fill in the blanks to explain the time frame, type visa granted, and the authority it was granted upon.

Fred


----------

